

Ask HN: Why is iTunes difficult? - jason_slack

I dont get everything about iTunes and syncing my iPad.<p>I have Movies, Podcasts and misc footage that I have downloaded. I sync content to my iPad.<p>An Example: I have about 30 TED talks  (hey show up under the PosCasts section) that I have on my iPad and when syncing them, they dont all sync to a single TED Talks item and when I click TED Talks it shows all the ones I have...<p>However my Apple Keynotes and events do sync under a single item and when I click it I see a list of the ones that I have.<p>It is sort of counter productive in my opinion. I use my iPad for a log of items. It has become me new device to carry around, have access to all of my stuff. I don't longer lug my laptop anymore. However I miss some organizational features.<p>How can I make iTunes allow me to group things my way?
======
dchest
<http://www.apple.com/support/contact/>

~~~
jason_slack
ha, yeah are you going to wish me luck?

